# Power Supply Question



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

Hello 
I aquired a Midtronics Power charge PSC-550 from A going out of business GM Store .Will this work as a powersupply for my Chargers. they said its for programing Hybrids but it looks to me to be a high dollar D/c power supply 
55 amp 13.4vdc with a ac plug in .what ya think? is it Junk or its it the trick for around 5 chargers lol 

http://www.midtronics.com/media/documents/Literature/MK070093_PSCSeriesFINAL_web.pdf


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like a good supply to me and with 55 amps, that will be plenty of power. I would take a look at your chargers and make sure they are able to handle the 13.4 volts. Most are, but doesn't hurt to be sure, wouldn't want to see you fry a high dollar charger.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Stan thats an excellent power supply. It was actually designed to keep the batterys in GM vehicles at a steady voltage during pass-thru programing of electronic control modules and is a GM required tool. It is super smooth and ripple free, I,ve been using one at work for approx 3 years now and never had a problem.
I,ve thought of buying one for my personal use from Kent-Moore, GMs special tool provider, but though Kent-Moore it,s VERY expensive--$350 with out the case..... ouch. Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*Thanks Guys*

It looked to cool to pass up . Excellent i am going to hook it to my chargers now LOL. its over kill but at least everyone on my table can use it. 55 amp unreal


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

i have a 125 amp power supply that i use here at home. Its way overkill now days, but the price was right. they sell on the internet for $1100 and i got mine for $95. lol. If ever needed, it will prolly run everyones chargers at the track! Also, there should be a voltage adjustment on them too, but 13.4 should not hurt the chargers.


----------



## munsonator08 (May 9, 2009)

you better jump on it if you can get it cheap. we use those to program cars, as they have virtually no A/C voltage ripple. those of you that dont know, if you dont use the proper tools when doing control module programming on cars, it will destroy the module. and they are not cheap. so midtronics sells this one for that reason. they resale quite high in tool catalogs and are required by all GM dealers to have. so even if you get it cheap and want to sell it if it doesnt work for you, you can make money on it. 

i dont know how it will work for R/C stuff, but i assume it would be ok.


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

Its a real Cool Looking Power Supply , I Hooked it up to my My hyperion and it worked fine
. I like that it has its own Bag to put it in Real neat setup. Guess I will have to sell my 30 amp rivergate now . So far I hooked 4 chargers to it and all of them Charged the batteries Fine. 


Thanks Guys for all the good info. 

125 amp now that would power alot of goodies can i get a pic of it? 

Munsonator thanks for the info !


----------



## munsonator08 (May 9, 2009)

no problem, hope it works out for you ok. that is by far better than any other power supply on the market for anything for R/C. high output and virtually no A/C voltage ripple. 
should be interesting to see how many chargers can hook up to it.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

StanTheMan said:


> 125 amp now that would power alot of goodies can i get a pic of it?


Here ya go! It will power tons of stuff without breaking a sweat!


----------



## badoty (Aug 29, 2007)

I know were you got that one Chris.........:thumbsup:


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Im sure you do man. I think it was fastest rc racer in the greencastle area!


----------

